# Crazy Crazy's back!?



## crazyislockedout! (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello again ww2aircraft.net community! The site has certainly grown since I left, and I don't know how many of the old bunch are still here that would remember me. As my current name indicates, I'm having a little trouble getting back into my old account (although it's still in the system).

I see that DerAdler, Lanc, and flyboy are still around... anybody else that remembers this old flyboys name?

That terrible scourge called real life took over and pulled me away from here, what with school work and the like. I hope to maybe learn all the new names and faces and get back into the loop!

- Crazy


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome back Crazy..


----------



## evangilder (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey crazy, welcome back.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome back, slag... I, urh, mean Crazy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome back Crazy. We should be able to get you back into your old login.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------

